# Eddie Griffin Situation



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Griffin and the Wolves had agreed to resign before the FA signing period and Griff has said even before the season was over that he wanted to play in Minny. But here we are and still no deal. They said weeks ago that he was going to sign a contract days from that date. And now we have started it up again. The Wolves have sadi in days that Eddie G is resigning for a 2 year, $3.8 mill deal. 

Are they serious this time?
What is backing it up?

Thoughts?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's been agreed upon for a long time now. It'll probably be finalized once we decide what else we're going to do with the MLE. I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

2 years and 3.8 million is a good deal for Griffin. There's really not that much risk involved in that, so that deal is infinitely better than the rumored full MLE deal he was supposed to get earlier.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah I remember a couple of weeks ago the deal was supposed to be for 5 million a year, which is way too much.. but 3.8 for 2 years is a really, really good deal.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

You guys are gonna have to do somethin with your MLE. After not makin the playoffs last year, Garnett is not gonna be to happy if something doesnt happen. And if hes not happy, no one will be happy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We're signing Griffin and Damien Wilkins with our MLE.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Does Griffin even account against our MLE? Probably though. 

If it isn't announced by Sunday, something is wrong....


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

They were probably holding off the Griffin signing, waiting for the Sonics to use part of their MLE. That way they could structure a deal that would be impossible for the Sonics to match. 

But, it looks like McHale blinked first and signed Wilkins to an offer sheet. Now the Wolves money is tied up for 7 days, while the Sonics decide whether to match or not. I wouldn't be surprised if it's matched, $2.5 mill isn't too bad.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Does Griffin even account against our MLE? Probably though.
> 
> If it isn't announced by Sunday, something is wrong....


Yeah he does. And they'll announce it once they sign another guy. If Seattle doesn't match, we'll hear shortly after that Griffin is signed. People from the Wolves have already said they've agreed on a deal, it's just not official yet, that's all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Yeah I remember a couple of weeks ago the deal was supposed to be for 5 million a year, which is way too much.. but 3.8 for 2 years is a really, really good deal.


 It's actually a steal for the Wolves.

-Petey


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Petey said:


> It's actually a steal for the Wolves.
> 
> -Petey



I thought we were going to over pay him and give him a long term contract like we have done to everyone as of late.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparantly the contract has been sent into NBA officials and the signing should be announced soon. With the Finley deal and Wilkens now, I am sure that 1 one these 3 players will not be able to play here.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

2 years 3.8 mill? Great deal for the Wolves.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Very good deal. He has all the upside in the world.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would not be surprised if he started at center this year. It would help spread the offense a bit in order for KG to see less weakside defenders helping. If they do decide to double, KG can easily dish out to someone and shoot or they can swing to the open man.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> 2 years 3.8 mill? Great deal for the Wolves.


yep


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

big steal! good job Mchale.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KJay said:


> big steal! good job Mchale.



Well you don't hear that everyday....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Well you don't hear that everyday....


:laugh: When I saw his post, I was about to post that!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well apparantly that deal that we were all going crazy over was not true. He has signed a 3 yr/$8.1 mill contract... Not bad but at the same time not great...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I still think that's a steal. Look at what alot of the other big men are getting out there. To lock up Griffin at under $3Ml a year is a great move.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> I still think that's a steal. Look at what alot of the other big men are getting out there. To lock up Griffin at under $3Ml a year is a great move.


Yah I agree man. Expeccially what guys like Knny Thomas got and such. But I was excited about getting him fir really cheap...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Yah I agree man. Expeccially what guys like Knny Thomas got and such. But I was excited about getting him fir really cheap...


It was still a good move, 2.5 million-ish a year is still a steal for a player like Griffin.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Well you don't hear that everyday....


 yeah true, but he did a good job.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well he officially signed Monday. THe terms of the deal were not announced but there are reports that it was a 2 yr $3.8M deal...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You can't really complain about this signing. You brought him off of the reject list for minimum salary, got some valuable minutes from him in the regular season, and now you're not overpaying for him. This is the best thing Mchale has done since the end of the 03/04, so he deserves props for it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully if Griff can continously improve I think we will give him a 3 year extension. The guy is only 23. Why not?


----------

